# Samyang XP 14mm F2.4



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 27, 2017)

A great review of Samyang XP 14mm F2.4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMfshUJGZow


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you! This provides a good look at the flare, which looks better than what I get with my Canon 24mm 1.4 II. I am still waiting for a review that includes focus shift, but that will likely show up before my lens gets shipped in three months.


----------



## YellowJersey (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm seriously considering this as a replacement for my Tamron 15-30mm 2.8, which I only use for astro anyway. It shaves a good 400g off the weight, so it'd be a bit easier to lug around. Kind of torn between this and the Samyang 24mm 1.4.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 15, 2017)

YellowJersey said:


> I'm seriously considering this as a replacement for my Tamron 15-30mm 2.8, which I only use for astro anyway. It shaves a good 400g off the weight, so it'd be a bit easier to lug around. Kind of torn between this and the Samyang 24mm 1.4.



Off-topic, but do you use a tracker? If yes, which one and any problems with it?


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 17, 2017)

Looks like this could be my first Ultrawide.

The few other reviews I can find are also overwhelmingly positive. Unfortunately it's still not very many, but at least the results have been consistent thus far.
Distortion isn't ideal, but it's probably low enough given all the other highly positive characteristics, the exceptional CA control is right up my alley.
The biggest problem is I can't find them at B&H.


----------



## YellowJersey (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm really keen to see Dustin's review of this lens. I was hoping it would be out before his Samyang 85mm 1.2 review, but oh well. Not like I'd be buying it for a few months anyway. 



chrysoberyl said:


> YellowJersey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm seriously considering this as a replacement for my Tamron 15-30mm 2.8, which I only use for astro anyway. It shaves a good 400g off the weight, so it'd be a bit easier to lug around. Kind of torn between this and the Samyang 24mm 1.4.
> ...



Nope, so far I don't use a tracker. I've only had two relatively successful shots of the night sky; both single exposures and then heavily processed. My next attempts will be with stacking to reduce noise. A tracker is on the list, though; haven't started researching them, though.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 17, 2017)

9VIII said:


> Looks like this could be my first Ultrawide.
> 
> The few other reviews I can find are also overwhelmingly positive. Unfortunately it's still not very many, but at least the results have been consistent thus far.
> Distortion isn't ideal, but it's probably low enough given all the other highly positive characteristics, the exceptional CA control is right up my alley.
> The biggest problem is I can't find them at B&H.



I've had mine on backorder there since 12/30/2016. They tell me it may ship end of March. They don't know why there is such a delay.

I really enjoy my Tokina 16-28, except for the flare problem, which precludes sunrise/sunset shots. And the edge softness. It appears the Samyang will be much better.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 17, 2017)

YellowJersey said:


> Nope, so far I don't use a tracker. I've only had two relatively successful shots of the night sky; both single exposures and then heavily processed. My next attempts will be with stacking to reduce noise. A tracker is on the list, though; haven't started researching them, though.



I have to drive hours for good sky and have had only one shoot, but it was enough to get me really interested. I acquired a KPS T5D to mount a tracker on. The KPS T5D is mounted on a Manfrotto MT055XPRO3 tripod. jrista and telemaq76 produce some fabulous photos, but their tracking systems are very expensive and jrista's weighs a lot. I want to be able to hike a few miles, so at this point, the Astrotrac is my choice.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 21, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like this could be my first Ultrawide.
> ...



March? Ouch, probably just in time for all the Sigma 14f1.8 reviews.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 21, 2017)

9VIII said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...



I see that as a good thing; that Sigma really interests me. If I'm lucky, there will be LensTip, Dustin Abbot and Photozone reviews of both out there by then.


----------



## tron (Feb 22, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > chrysoberyl said:
> ...


Plus the-digital-picture and lensrentals...


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 22, 2017)

tron said:


> I see that as a good thing; that Sigma really interests me. If I'm lucky, there will be LensTip, Dustin Abbot and Photozone reviews of both out there by then.


Plus the-digital-picture and lensrentals...
[/quote]

Lensrentals - yes, absolutely, very objective!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 7, 2017)

My B&H order just went through. There are more in stock.

John


----------

